# Confused



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello
I am 46 and have done 3 ivf cycles with my own eggs with no success.
I am no looking down the donor route, I am in Australia.
To be honest I do not like the Oz clinics they are impresonable and i feel like another number.
Also very expensive.
I have had 2 known donors offer to donate in Australia.
Or I could go to Greece Embryoland, I do not know what to do.
I am also stuck in a contract role at work (mat leave cover) and I am not sure when the lady will return.
I love my job as well.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Lisa


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

aussielis said:


> Hello
> I am 46 and have done 3 ivf cycles with my own eggs with no success.
> I am no looking down the donor route, I am in Australia.
> To be honest I do not like the Oz clinics they are impresonable and i feel like another number.
> ...


I cannot compare clinics, but know lots of UK ladies use Greek clinics - with a lot of success and usually works out cheaper over all even including meds and hotels etc - assuming not wishing to be treated like a Queen I suppose! 

Given your age and use of donor eggs, I would be inclined to quite simply GO FOR IT, as time is ticking just in terms of none of us are getting any younger!

Re your job - it will still be there regardless as will others, but the moments you get to share with your own baby/child never come around again and are worth so much more than 'liking your job' I assure you.

Re known donors - I personally would say steer clear! Personal perspective but think it adds in potential complications longer term. And there are inceasing occurrences of donors deciding they then wish to play a fuller part in donor conceived children's lives.

Going abroad would also give you freedom to say whatever you fancy re conception - an amazing holiday romance etc. Whatever you fancy once back home again. Assuming you're a single mother to be.

You could also consider Spain.

I would email some European clinics for information re the ethnicity of the egg donors as the donor sperm (assuming you're using) are generally easier to match to your requirements. I used cryos in Denmark sperm bank and highly recommend. XYtex were ok - lots of donor info but preferred Cryos.

HTH


----------



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

Me said:


> aussielis said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Great advice thanks, which clinic did you use? I have no idea about spanish clinics only greek ones. what do you mean by 
information re the ethnicity of the egg donors ?

Lisa


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

aussielis said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > aussielis said:
> ...


Ethnicity as in the obvious but also skin tones as many clinics the egg donors will be very Mediterranean in looks, so dependent on your own preference you may opt where to go based on donors available where.

Hth


----------



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh sorry Embryoland have said they can find me polish or scandinavian blonde donors
Who did you go with?


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

I have had treatment at both Greek and Spanish clinics.  Would choose the Greek ones every time, though of course, what one really wants are results, not just lovely patient care.  Would recommend Iakentro or Serum.  Both are good, but for me, Iakentro have the edge on terms of publishing their results, providing information (including photos etc) about the embryos and exceptionally good patient care via Ruth Pellow from IVF Treatment Abroad.  I think I'm right in saying that most of Iakentro's egg donors are Greek (though Serum has Poles and Eastern Europeans as well), but can access more or less any type of sperm donor through EU's extensive sperm banks.  Wishing you luck!  xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are facing conceiving problems. Have you discussed with yr doc why yr cycles failed? Have you though on PGD/PGS NGS if you can't get pregnant cause of eg implantation issues. If you want to do research on European clinics that offer ivf (and de), you would find tons of info on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Wish you all the luck xx


----------



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

Sassy-lassy said:


> I have had treatment at both Greek and Spanish clinics. Would choose the Greek ones every time, though of course, what one really wants are results, not just lovely patient care. Would recommend Iakentro or Serum. Both are good, but for me, Iakentro have the edge on terms of publishing their results, providing information (including photos etc) about the embryos and exceptionally good patient care via Ruth Pellow from IVF Treatment Abroad. I think I'm right in saying that most of Iakentro's egg donors are Greek (though Serum has Poles and Eastern Europeans as well), but can access more or less any type of sperm donor through EU's extensive sperm banks. Wishing you luck! xx


Hi there I am chatting with Ruth now. I have just had all my bloods and scans everything is normal. It's just my age unfortunately. I am thinking of going with Iakentro.


----------



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am sorry you are facing conceiving problems. Have you discussed with yr doc why yr cycles failed? Have you though on PGD/PGS NGS if you can't get pregnant cause of eg implantation issues. If you want to do research on European clinics that offer ivf (and de), you would find tons of info on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Wish you all the luck xx


Thanks I know why they won't implant and that is because of my age unfortunately


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Team Miracle In Northern Cyprus are excellent.
there is a thread dedicated to them.....
under International  Cyprus/Turkey.
good luck xx


----------

